# iPhone 8 touchscreen becomes unresponsive



## metasbals34 (Nov 18, 2020)

My iPhone 8 touch very often stops responding in my everyday use. In any app anytime, even on desktop my iPhone’s touch stops working. I’ve tried force restart, and now im downloading iOS 14.2 wich I don’t know if it will even fix it. Has somebody ever encoutered this issue? It is really annoying.


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

It is not certain that this problem will disappear with a firmware update. There is a suggestion that you dropped the phone and most likely damaged something, or the screen is in disrepair and it is worth to contact the store where you bought it for further repair.


----------

